# 1000 views on a YouTube video by the end of tomorrow.



## Your Mother (Jan 23, 2011)

I had the idea to challenge myself and 2 of my friends to make a video for YouTube, and have it get 1000 views by the end of tomorrow. I have a 1080p Hi-Def camera, and both of my friends are not up to the challenge. What would you guys recommend I do for the video that you think could get 1000 views by the end of tomorrow?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 23, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> I had the idea to challenge myself and 2 of my friends to make a video for YouTube, and have it get 1000 views by the end of tomorrow. I have a 1080p Hi-Def camera, and both of my friends are not up to the challenge. What would you guys recommend I do for the video that you think could get 1000 views by the end of tomorrow?


 
A Justin Bieber admits he's gay video. That'll get millions of views by tomorrow.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> A Justin Bieber admits he's gay video. That'll get millions of views by tomorrow.


 
Don't forget to make the video thumbnail a photoshopped picture of Justin making out with a guy.


----------



## Edward (Jan 23, 2011)

If your channel isn't already over 1000 subs, you basically have to troll.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 23, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Don't forget to make the video thumbnail a photoshopped picture of Justin making out with a guy.


 
Exactly. OP: Are you taking notes?


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 23, 2011)

Remix something.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, the one friend is now up to it, and feeling quite adventurous. The other friend however, is who's house we're at, and he's getting mad at the smallest thing, which is rather annoying. I'm literally thinking about leaving his house right now and going home, because every time me and the up-for-it friend are having fun or get a good video idea, he ruins it with his anger. Still wondering if I should go home though. It's 10:50, but curfew isn't till 11:30.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 23, 2011)

Make something like this


----------



## Logan (Jan 23, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> video


 
That video is epic


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 23, 2011)

Epic video indeed!


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 23, 2011)

That kid arguably has a better voice than the original singer.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 23, 2011)

I vote Justin Beiber gay video with a thumbnail. You might have to photoshop it though. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 23, 2011)

Embarrass yourself.


----------



## Logan (Jan 23, 2011)

You could assassinate the pope.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 23, 2011)

That video was EPIC!!! i like it!


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Record yourself doing something stupid or dangerous
2. Share it with RWJ
3. ?????
4. Profit!!


----------

